# Argon Use



## Flame145 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a bottle of Argon, with a flow meter regulator. Do you guys use argon when racking ?? If so, what do you do, just put some argon down in the bottom of whatever your racking into, then rack your wine ??


----------



## Meadmaker (Oct 25, 2010)

Never used argon in winemaking but have used nitrogen. Argon being much denser than oxygen will sit on top of the wine and form a barrier so your vino doesn't spoil. Argon is used without any sort of taste impartment so give it a try. 
After your done racking your wine, just give a little shot into the carboy so it blankets it nicely. It will also work after bottling, give each bottle a little shot and voila, your vino is protected.


----------



## bruno (Oct 26, 2010)

I started using argon for everything from 1 gallon carboys to 80 gallon fermentors. Beats trying to top off every time. So far, so good.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 26, 2010)

bruno said:


> I started using argon for everything from 1 gallon carboys to 80 gallon fermentors. Beats trying to top off every time. So far, so good.



Bruno, 

Be careful! There are two concerns that you should have if you leave a argon filled void in your vessel. 

If you are sealing your vessel with a fermentation trap, then the argon can be purged over time via temperature or barametric changes (the gas will expand and contract) thus drawing air into your vessel. If you have your vessel firmly sealed, however, with an air-tight closure, this will be much less of a problem.

IMO, although it might not always be possible, "Topping off" should always be the preferred way to go. Rather than the expense of argon, why not top off with glass marbles?

Also, If you seal your bottles with corks, you can be almost assured of micro oxidation (tiny amounts of air penetration) over time. This could take years, however.


----------



## bruno (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks John, good points. My 80 gallon fermenters are Flextanks with floating lids. Technically, I don't need to use the gas at all, but Flextank says it can't hurt.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I also use Argon. I don't use it during fermentation but after that I do. Using marbles when you can add argon is like having sheep eat your grass instead of using a new zero turn lawn mower! I agree, this is a last resort when you can't top up.


----------

